# Cubing quotes from cubers



## Robert-Y (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll start:

"Go slow, look ahead"
(Macky)


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 18, 2009)

"I'll start:"
(Robert-Y)


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2009)

"Practise, practise, practise..."
(Milán)


----------



## byu (Mar 18, 2009)

"Just try different things and see what works best. It's all about how much you practise."
(Ville Seppänen)

I got this in a PM.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 18, 2009)

Why does everyone spell it practise? ITS PRACTICE!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 18, 2009)

"World Record World Record!"
-Bill Li


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Why does everyone spell it practise? ITS PRACTICE!!!


I know, I did that on purpose it is a QUOTE.

and... "In many parts of the English speaking world (UK, Ireland, Australia, Canada, and South Africa) “practice” is the noun, “practise” the verb."


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 18, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Why does everyone spell it practise? ITS PRACTICE!!!



Only if you're an American.


----------



## byu (Mar 18, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Why does everyone spell it practise? ITS PRACTICE!!!



Practice or Practise


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ellis, yeah, but everyone else does.
Kevin (even though your name says otherwise), that's what I thought it was.
Byu, I did not know that. Practise is now added in my Firefox dictionary.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 18, 2009)

"ROF2L"
"WTF2L"

(fanwuq)
I believe I was the first to use these "words."

"I am not a cheater!"
(Robert Yau)
hi-games.net

"You are slow."
Micha� Halczuk

These lists:
http://cube.garron.us/misc/frank_morris.htm
http://cube.garron.us/misc/too_long.htm


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 18, 2009)

"YES! WOOOOOOOOOHOOHOOOOO!!!"
(Erik Akkersdijk)




" "
Nothing at all, from Yu Nakajima


----------



## Gparker (Mar 18, 2009)

"Thats what she said"
-Every "weird minded" cuber i talk to

haha


----------



## byu (Mar 18, 2009)

"Read the purple book"

(Me, whenever someone asks me how to solve a cube.
The "purple book" refers to the little purple instruction manual that comes with all storebought Rubik's cubes.)


----------



## toast (Mar 18, 2009)

"HOOPPPA, HOOPPPA!"
(Erik Akkersdijk)


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 18, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> " "
> Nothing at all, from Yu Nakajima


lolol, I actually have a quote from him

「おお 来たね！」

he said that at the end of a PLL time attack video that he deleted


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 18, 2009)

"just because i'm fast....doesn't mean i cheat...." rowe hessler for his 37 sec blind solve on youtube hahaha i love it


----------



## Pedro (Mar 18, 2009)

WOOOHOOHOOO! (shakes and turns camera)
(Arnaud van Galen)


----------



## byu (Mar 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > " "
> ...



Weird. I popped that into my computer language translator, I got this:

"It comes, the seed"

That is supposed to mean... what?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 18, 2009)

byu said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



Yu's gonna be a daddy!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 18, 2009)

"Ikuzo!"

Takumi Yoshida - One-handed: 14.69 seconds solve


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 18, 2009)

byu said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



おお=oo, it`s just a sound, kinda like yay, wow, etc.
来たね=kitane, meaning `it came`, refering to the sub-35 he got


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 18, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...


pretty much


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Can I have a copy of that video?


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 18, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


I freaking LOL'd.


----------



## pinoycuber (Mar 18, 2009)

this qoute is for competitors if they know that they are loosing thell say this.

ahh no im gonna loose..

im too slow...

or else they will scramble the cube when solving and say:

again again im lost


----------



## qqwref (Mar 18, 2009)

Who could forget *fist pump*? Best cubing quote ever.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Who could forget *fist pump*? Best cubing quote ever.



I gets Yu proved that once again, actions speak louder than words.

And those fist pumps are a killer on the ears....


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 18, 2009)

"I want a flying pony"
-Stefan Pochmann

"Whats with the purple?"
-Leyan Lo

Dan Cohen: "You should turn faster"
me: "What do you mean?"
Dan: "Like, turn faster"
me: "wut?"
*tries a solve*
me: "oh, I see"
*immediately breaks PB avg by more than a second*


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 18, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> "I want a flying pony"
> -Stefan Pochmann
> 
> "Whats with the purple?"
> ...



Oh lol, the conversation is just...


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> おお=oo, it`s just a sound, kinda like yay, wow, etc.
> 来たね=kitane, meaning `it came`, refering to the sub-35 he got


It should be オー, not おお. Onomatopoeia in Japanese is written in Katakana.


----------



## Aub227 (Mar 18, 2009)

"I really suck!!!"
(my own quote - Auburn Manlangit)


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 18, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > おお=oo, it`s just a sound, kinda like yay, wow, etc.
> ...


 true :s

"I like blue more, its the colour of the sky"
-badmephisto


----------



## qqwref (Mar 18, 2009)

"Sub-15 is impossible" ~me


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2009)

"What you're going to do is... lube the cube using petroleum jelly"
(dan brown on how to get faster )


----------



## Dene (Mar 18, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Why does everyone spell it practise? ITS PRACTICE!!!



Perhaps if you weren't so ignorant and rude you would have taken the time to find out that only Americans use "practice", and others taught by Americans. The rest of the english world uses "practise", or at least is meant to, not that it makes a difference...


----------



## tim (Mar 18, 2009)

"Verdammt!"

(Dennis Strehlau)


----------



## mazei (Mar 18, 2009)

"Doh" - Homer Simpson(Hey, he broke the WR with wristing man)


----------



## OOOH (Mar 18, 2009)

"OH is for wankers"


----------



## (X) (Mar 18, 2009)

OOOH said:


> "OH is for wankers"



LOL, who said that? but many uses left hand for OH...


----------



## Pietersmieters (Mar 18, 2009)

OMG I can't believe nobody posted this!!! it's legendary

"I just like the sexy move"
AvG


----------



## OOOH (Mar 18, 2009)

(X) said:


> OOOH said:
> 
> 
> > "OH is for wankers"
> ...



It was the first thing i thought about when I heard about people solving the cube with one hand....


----------



## Kian (Mar 18, 2009)

Alex Yu after setting the BLD world record at the Princeton Open last March...

"Alright now I'm going to go fast."


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 18, 2009)

"ooh, bubble wrap!"
-badmephisto


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 18, 2009)

"What? that one was supposed to be right..."
Me after my last BLD solve in Swedish cubeday.


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 18, 2009)

im sort of going to go philosophical now (it will probably ruin the light mood of this thread..)
"no matter what you learn, remember that it is only a small sub-set of something far greater"
- me (peter newton)


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 18, 2009)

"someone call a wambulance"
-Meph

"oh haiiiiii"
-Limeback

"and the question is...what did Harris get?"
-Dave Campbell, during the 3x3x3 awards at Toronto Open Winter '09


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 18, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> "What? that one was supposed to be right..."
> Me after my last BLD solve in Swedish cubeday.



That's just what I think after every DNFs!  haha! Nice!


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 18, 2009)

"This [YouTube trophy] is going to sit on my desk when I am president."
-Dan Brown on getting a youtube award for his Rubik's cube tutorial.


----------



## brunson (Mar 18, 2009)

From a conversation 15 minutes ago...

Co-worker: Wow, you're really getting fast at that.
Me: Not really. I'm going to get my ass handed to me by a bunch of middle school kids at the competition in April.


----------



## nitrocan (Mar 18, 2009)

Then you go "right inverted down inverted right down, right inv....." 

There probably is a very complicated algorithm to solve this at once but...

This tutorial will help you get your 8 minute solve, into a 2 minute solve. Watching this, will in no way make you a world record holder.

Precious Dan Brown quotes. (Written from memory, but should be accurate enough)


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 18, 2009)

don't forget
"now this step makes it look like you're messing up everything you've already done, but it magically comes together in the end" XD


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> "World Record World Record!"
> -Bill Li



I love that lol


----------



## byu (Mar 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> don't forget
> "now this step makes it look like you're messing up everything you've already done, but it magically comes together in the end" XD



You're talking about R D R' D' for corner orientation in beginner LL, right?


----------



## OOOH (Mar 18, 2009)

byu said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > don't forget
> ...



yes, must be


----------



## qqwref (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey guys can you please stop putting in quotes by yourself that nobody else has heard before? Unless they're in-jokes that a bunch of your cubing friends on speedsolving would recognize (my "sub-15 is impossible" quote is one of these), this topic would be a lot cooler if we only collected somewhat well-known quotes.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 19, 2009)

"slow is smooth, smooth is fast"


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 19, 2009)

brunson said:


> Me: Not really. I'm going to get my ass handed to me by a bunch of middle school kids at the competition in April.



Lol. I hope to be one of them! Muahahaha. (not a chance, I suck in competition)

"You know, I think nerdy is kind of the new sexy."

Dan Knights-Boulder 2008


----------



## Shamah02 (Mar 19, 2009)

BBBBBBAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM!!!!!


-Dennis Strehlau


----------



## krazedkat (Mar 19, 2009)

"Where did that come from?" -Keith Petro (Insane cuber )


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 19, 2009)

"I suck at one-handed" ~ me after sub-20 average


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 19, 2009)

"I got parity."

Dan Knights to me after getting a flipped edge in a 3x3 solve.


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 19, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> "I got parity."
> 
> Dan Knights to me after getting a flipped edge in a 3x3 solve.



I remember that!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhZKOcDSPQ8 for those who don't.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 19, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> "Where did that come from?" -Keith Petro (Insane cuber )



Where does that quote come from and who is Keith Petro?


----------



## Shamah02 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh my god... Oh my god... OOOOHHHHH!!!

-Harris' 9.44 solve at C3


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 19, 2009)

Shamah02 said:


> Oh my god... Oh my god... OOOOHHHHH!!!
> 
> -Harris' 9.44 solve at C3



then afterwards... "is it good? it's good? YEAHHH *cheering*"


----------



## qqwref (Mar 19, 2009)

"Six easy flips on the right hand side, two more on the left, turn the puzzle over.
Beautiful four flips, followed by two ugly on the bottom side and some other stuff.
Six on the left, and we are done, and don't forget, to wear your helmet..."
~Stefan Pochmann


----------



## holypasta (Mar 19, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Why does everyone spell it practise? ITS PRACTICE!!!


It's called alternate spellings. Both are correct.


----------



## shelley (Mar 19, 2009)

"Who does the F-perm??" -- Mike Bennett


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 19, 2009)

"Scheiß die Wand an." - Dennis Strehlau

(it is actually pretty common in German to say that, literally translated, it means "s*** towards the wall", "s***" being an imperative.)


----------



## Faz (Mar 19, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> OMG I can't believe nobody posted this!!! it's legendary
> 
> "I just like the sexy move"
> AvG



"I just did, the sexy move
All you need is the sexy move."


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Mar 19, 2009)

Dene:
" now this is how to be noob"


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 19, 2009)

Why does everyone spell it practise? ITS PRACTICE!!! -- KubeKid37


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 19, 2009)

Cant believe no one posted this:

"Getting lucky is not a crime"
-Erik


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 19, 2009)

'Carrot!'

- Ville Seppänen


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 19, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> 'Carrot!'
> 
> - Ville Seppänen



Well, that's more Anssi than me. I copied it from him.


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 19, 2009)

Someone posts a long question on the forum that starts something like > 

Can anyone tell me if ..................


blah 


blah

............

Stefan Pochmann - "No"


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2009)

"LOL XD WOW  OMG  LOL WTF WOO-HOO HAHA WTF YAY!!! XD WTF!!! LOL!!! OMG XD HAHA WOW XD!!! WOO-HOO!!! XD LOL!!!  YEEEEEEEEEEEES"

- Derrick Eide scrambler


----------



## nitrocan (Mar 19, 2009)

This is the first formal post that I, Craig Bouchard, will, by the end of 2008, hold the WR for magic, single and average, beating Matyas Kuti's records. If, after that, he wants to take me on head to head, then I am fine with that, but in 1 year or less, Matyas Kuti will hold 2 less world records.

I'm bringing him down.

Who's with me?

-Craig Bouchard


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 19, 2009)

<qqwref> that reminds me of this one time that I tried to make a program that would simulate a cock of any size.
<qqwref> clock*

<romeo> i invented a theory on how to solve the cube in 15 avg moves


----------



## Jai (Mar 19, 2009)

"PONG" 
- Micro501


----------



## mpohl100 (Mar 19, 2009)

in one of his first tutrial videos for F2L 
mephisto said: "I can now rotate the top layer wherever the HELL I want"


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 19, 2009)

Who could forget this legendary quote from Joshua Berg?

<Kirlava> Is it true that Kare is a male?
<qqwref> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnoort/1523862011/
<Kirlava> GOD WHAT THE [censored]
<Kirlava> I THOUGHT KARE WAS GUNNAR'S WIFE.
<jberg> wtf they both loko like guys
<jberg> i should hsutup now


----------



## Pietersmieters (Mar 19, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> <qqwref> that reminds me of this one time that I tried to make a program that would simulate a cock of any size.
> <qqwref> clock*



Woah I'm the one who pointed this out on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I73MATxxn4A check description box whuaahahah can't stop laughing when I think about it lol


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 19, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > <qqwref> that reminds me of this one time that I tried to make a program that would simulate a cock of any size.
> ...



The quotation predates the video by a couple months at least.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Mar 19, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Pietersmieters said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure I checked it the first minutes when it was uploaded on youtube because im subbed to qqwref


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 19, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Pietersmieters said:
> ...



No, the point is that conversation happened many months before that video was uploaded.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Mar 19, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> No, the point is that conversation happened many months before that video was uploaded.



Oh, ok I'm still loll'ing


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 19, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> <qqwref> that reminds me of this one time that I tried to make a program that would simulate a cock of any size.
> <qqwref> clock*
> 
> <romeo> i invented a theory on how to solve the cube in 15 avg moves



Wow, I can't stop laughing (LOLL!)


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 19, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > <qqwref> that reminds me of this one time that I tried to make a program that would simulate a cock of any size.
> ...


Yeah that was the only one that really made me laugh so far.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 19, 2009)

"You and your stupid cage method"

*misses 5x5 2nd round cutoff by 2 seconds* "I suck at life"

-Paul Wagner


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 19, 2009)

"learn reduction...NOOBCAKE"


----------



## TMOY (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, I too have gotten dozens of lame remarks from cubers due to the fact that I don't use reduction. I don't even bother to listen to them now.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey qqwref, do you mind if I sig this? "that reminds me of this one time that I tried to make a program that would simulate a cock of any size."

EDIT: I'll include the clock part too.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 19, 2009)

Yu Nakajima said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > I want Nakajima to have the record back. If you agree with me, put this in your signature:
> ...


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 19, 2009)

LOL I got quoted on TP (I was replying to a question about stickering a spherical puzzle)
"It's possible, see Tony Fisher's balls (no pun intended)"


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 20, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Yu Nakajima said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...



That is great, he got owned heheh  What thread is that from?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 20, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Yu Nakajima said:
> ...


this one: "New 3x3 avg wr"
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=139702#post139702


----------



## qqwref (Mar 20, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Hey qqwref, do you mind if I sig this? "that reminds me of this one time that I tried to make a program that would simulate a cock of any size."
> 
> EDIT: I'll include the clock part too.



Go ahead  The responses from IRC were pretty good too. [Wow, this was 10 months ago? ...wow.]
[23:48:33] <qqwref> that reminds me of this one time that I tried to make a program that would simulate a cock of any size.
[23:48:38] <qqwref> clock*
[23:48:41] <j`ey> 
[23:48:41] <rxdeath> lol...
[23:48:47] <snowcabbage> nice freudian slip there
[23:48:49] <rxdeath> i was like uh w tf


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 20, 2009)

blah: Erik's 5x5 average pwns your 4x4 average
me: lol
blah: it's so fun suanning cagers.. (suanning means...mocking in a humorous way or something along that line in singlish xD)

blah: it's not about the cube, it's not about the lube, it's about the cuber.
something along that line =D I tend to disagree though =P

neroflux: I'm being cyber-bullied!

neroflux to me: grandma...


----------



## Gparker (Mar 20, 2009)

But i didnt cheat!
-Matyas Kuti-


----------



## jcuber (Mar 20, 2009)

How could we forget this one?

(a bit off-topic, i know, but still)

"I will save the perosn in my wall!"

-Derrick Eide


----------



## fatch0 (Mar 20, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> "World Record World Record!"
> -Bill Li



Ive seen that video so much. I love it. "World Record. Yea man"


----------



## Gparker (Mar 20, 2009)

fatch0 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > "World Record World Record!"
> ...



you cant forget the begginning

- i should have brought my jig-a-loo-


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 21, 2009)

"so nice....this is so nice, this is JUST soooooooo nice" - Erik


----------



## Hakan (Mar 21, 2009)

1) "I know every algorithm" - Michael Gottlieb in a conversation about commutators

2) "We were in the van, but the windshield was all fogged up" Sebastien Auroux with his lovely German accent 

3) (after being asked 'So, what do you think of Holland?')
"It's a country.." - Joey Gouly


----------



## E.drid (Mar 22, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Then you go "right inverted down inverted right down, right inv....."
> 
> There probably is a very complicated algorithm to solve this at once but...
> 
> ...



Why all the Dan Brown hate? 

Maybe I just don't get it...

EDIT: Sorry for Off-Topic-ness


----------



## Odin (Mar 22, 2009)

“I don't know what my calling is, but I want to be here for a bigger reason. I strive to be like the greatest people who have ever lived.”
-Will Smith (He's a cuber!)


----------



## Erik (Mar 22, 2009)

some noob quote of I don't remember who said it:

'so how does this lookahead thing work?'

dunno who started this at the IRC:

'xxx slaps yyy with a large trout'

Ton @ The Hague Open:

'so if you are hungry, here are some broodjes' (we still quote this at my school, sorry Ton  )

While sitting at a restaurant outside in Czech, someone got back from the toilet: 'you'll never believe this, Gilles is in the toilet!' (on a poster)

Arnaud and waiter at Czech: 'can I have another coke?' waiter: 'no'

Erik and waiter at Czech: 'so is this a home made pizza?' waiter: 'ananas?' (this means pineapple in a lot of languages, sorry for quoting myself but I could not resist)

Ron in airplane scaring me for first time flying when the light just went off: 'oooooh Erik, this is not supposed to happen!'

Arnaud responding to 3 gangster chicks of 15 years old asking if we (Joel, Arnaud and me) can bring them home with the car: 'sure'

Organiser at Madrid Open 2008 after we were already running late 2 hours: 'lets add some more events like square-1'

The backside of a truck during our trip to Polish open: 'barbapappa rules the planet' (not by a cuber but what the heck)

Ron solving Rama judging at a cube meeting: Ron (who just made a mistake): 'GRRR I hate myself', Rama: 'don't speak while solving man', Ron: 'GRR I'll deside that myself!'


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 22, 2009)

Those are some great quotes, Erik  You must have been so scared on the plane one


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 22, 2009)

E.drid said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Then you go "right inverted down inverted right down, right inv....."
> ...


I think it's a running gag here, but he does give some bad advice in his videos (lube with vaseline) and his method for LL isn't really compatible with faster methods


----------



## Ellis (Mar 23, 2009)

"My hands are cold" "I need a good cube"

-Harris Chan complaining about 11.xx averages


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 23, 2009)

"just lube play lube play lube play until it gets better"
thats from faz on mtc a while ago


----------



## TMOY (Mar 24, 2009)

Ron at Belgian Open 2009, while struggling with his megaminx: "I was the ER holder of that a while ago !"


----------



## Rawn (Mar 24, 2009)

"Who POPed this cube? Oh wait I did..." 
(Eric Limeback)

"F U. F U. F U!!!!!"
"The F U your an OLL!"
(Harris Chan)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uH9KbhkNeeo&feature=channel_page


----------

